# TOMY/AFX SRT pickups



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a monster 4 lane lock and joiner layout complete with 12 intersections, 4 loop the loops, banked turns, 4 lane double spirals, lots of hill tracks and even service road turnoffs. Recently I've switched to SRTs and some Turbos from aurora MM. My problem is that I'm going through pickup shoes "like butter". Any suggestions for tuning or how I can decrease wear and tear? How about touching up worn pickups? Who makes the best replacements? And, can I buy in bulk? The intersections really seem to tear up and groove this pickup design--especially the intersections. 

P.S. How do I post pix? I would like to show my track.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*shoes*

try bsrt u can buy 100 pairs at a time they r 75.00 for 100 pairs.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup, the intersections are really hard on shoes, especially the short ones. A lot of that wear might be eliminated with a little filing of the open ends of the rails. Round off the exposed rail ends. With them sharp, they will tear into the shoes. 

I have patched up some shoes using solder, but under your circumstances, that fix wouldn't last very long. Address the rails at the intersections, and if you can, put a little roll at the front of your shoes (like Aurora did with the T Jet shoes). Anything that makes the transition smoother will help with longevity.

Hope someone can help you load HT posted pictures... It's been so long, I forgot how to! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Before you buy shoes by the pound, consider dressing your rail joints. If the transitions are not smooth, the top corner of the rail is a chisel; which more-n-likely why your cleaving your shoes. A bit more roll on the toe of the shoe can really help. It helps lift the shoe at the transitions.


Hahahaha Joe!


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

*Shoes*

I've tried scale auto. They only sell 10 at a time. Anyone else have these in bulk?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

just a thought 
more Amperage or a bigger power supply
multiple taps 
Independent front end
Has anybody saved the old shoes 
Cut / Keep flat area soldier another used shoe?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

+ 1 on pictures!!! I don't know how to load either, somebody help please!

Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I would guess that the "100 pair for $75.00" is only available to those with a tax number and I would bet they have a different site address to order through.
seems some folks that have access to wholesale parts prices because of their association with a store owner just don't understand how true price breaks apply to retailers as opposed to individual private buyers.
some things never become clear and understandable to some people, so they will continue to suggest recommendations that do not apply.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Posts #3 and #4 nail it. Yes, shoes wear but the real problem here is the joints. A little time spent filing and smoothing joints will pay off handsomely.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*shoes*

i know REH SELLS IN BULK 
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

REH only sells to retail sellers that can prove they have a store front retail establishment.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

budshocars.com and lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com both have them. 

Buds seems to be out at the moment and Lucky Bob's doesn't have them in bulk.

Not sure if it would make much of a difference but in addition to what has already been suggested might try adjusting the pickups so that they don't hit on the tip as much.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I believe Aurora L&J track has higher rail than most other brands, although I understand Lifelike rails are also fairly high. Aurora L&J was made for and designed in the T-Jet era for the T-Jets, although AFX and Magna-Traction don't mind the rail height.

When I had L&J track, I could not use Aurora G-Plus cars because the rails were just too high for my liking. I found they run much better on Tyco track, which has lower rails. I would guess magnet cars really don't like higher rails unless you don't mind quickly wearing out certain parts like pickup shoes.

So as you transition to magnet cars, it may just be a case of the higher rail wearing the shoes, although rail joints still need to be smooth.

You really want to see a shoe that wears quickly? Try an Aurora Super-Magnatraction chassis.

Joe


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Just solder desoldering braid on your shoes. Good or bad ones, it doesn't matter. All you have to do is replace the braids when they wear out. Get your self some " Voodoo " braid juice while you're at it to keep things lubed up.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If those intersection tracks are as sharp and rough as he says, won't braid snag on them? Honest question, as I've never used braid before. Those Xings would be top on my list for filing. Then I would work my way aroing the whole track one lane at a time checking each joint to a high trailing rail. If you run the track both ways (in the reverse direction) check the joints both ways at the same time. You'll feel them running your finger over them.


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

After you finish filing the joints, micro polish them with a Trim buffing block available at any Walmart for $2. Your rails will bill smooth and shiny. I use it to dress the power rails on the whole track. Very low abrasion and no sanding residue. Works great on dressing p/u shoes and motor comms as well.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Trim-Nail-Care-Implement-Buffing-Block-1-ct/10413888

Hope this helps


----------

